#        .

## Valetta

!
   .
 2019  2020     .
     ,   .
   ,   . 
 ? 
    ?

----------


## .

- .       .

----------


## Valetta

.  01.02.2020      .

----------


## Valetta

?

----------


## .

.     ?

----------


## Valetta

.
       2020? 
    , ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------


## Valetta

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-

----------

> ?


,      ,  "" .1 . 4.3,   -               ()       ,      (),   ,    . 
    ,      (  ),           .

----------


## .

*Valetta*,   .             .         :Wink:

----------


## Valetta

. :  -  .   - . 
 .

----------

> .


      . 

PS               ?

----------


## .

**,        .   1   .
,  ,   ,    . ,    -   18.05.2020  07-2344/2020   N 56-43095/2019.   ,   ,     

**    .     -   27.01.2020 N 01-8222/2019   N 38-4842/2019

   .

----------

> .


,   .    2020          ,       ?!   (  )   ,       !     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  ,  ,    . , ,    .   ,     ,       - .

----------

,    ...
,           2020,   :       ...
  -!   ,       ,      !

----------


## ArinaLove

.  :    ,      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :    ,      ?


         - ,  .

----------

